# Logo für Shirt erstellen (Illustrator)....



## MonsieurX (29. September 2011)

Hallo!

Im Vektorbereich zu arbeiten, bedeutet für mich, absolutes Neuland betreten. Daher ist meine Frage hoffentlich auch recht simpel:

Ich soll ein Logo für ein Shirt kreieren. Spielt es eine Rolle, in welcher Größe dieses in Illustrator erstellt wird? Wenn man es dem zum Druck einreicht und eine Wunschgröße angibt, kann es dann nicht problemlos (proportional) auf diese Größe skaliert werden?



Ich danke im Voraus

Gruß

MonsieurX


----------



## CPoly (29. September 2011)

Ja, das sollte möglich sein. Genau dafür sind Vektorgrafiken da. Du kannst ja auch in dem entsprechenden Programm praktisch unendlich nahe ran zoomen und die Kurven bleiben scharf.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob Illustrator auch Bitmap Grafiken erstellen kann. Dann wäre das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## smileyml (30. September 2011)

Die Skalierbarkeit ist bei Vektorgrafiken gegeben.
Wichtig ist entsprechend des Druckverfahrens auch die Pfade entsprechend zu erstellen und ggf. auf Konturen zu verzichten (also diese in Flächen umzuwandeln).

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. September 2011)

Hi,


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob Illustrator auch Bitmap Grafiken erstellen kann. Dann wäre das natürlich was anderes.


Ja kann Illustrator. Einmal im Export als JPEg z.B. oder auch einige Effekte sind keine Vektoreffekte sondern basieren auf einer Pixelumrechnung der Pfade auf diese dieser Effekt angewendet wurde. Also Aufpassen!

Viele Grüße


----------

